# Unix Timestamp



## Kanses (27. Februar 2003)

Hey Leute..

hab grad mal nach themen über den unix timestamp gesucht, jedoch finde ich nur solche über php (und da kann ichs auch ) 

jedoch müsste ich das in vb haben..

inzwischen hab ichs geschafft, den timestamp aus einem datum zu gewinnen also diff. in sek. zur unix zeit..

jedoch wie wandle ich den timestamp wieder in ne normale datum und zeitangabe zurück?? 

z.b. 1128988800 --> tag.monat.jahr stunde:minute:sekunde

danke für die hilfe 

grüsse kany

p.s. für die dies wissen wollen die andere umwandlung geht so.. 
(oder ich hoffs auf jeden fall.. geht sicher noch einfacher aber ich habs so geschafft )
dieZeit = DateDiff("s", CDate(#1/1/1970#), deindatum)
z.b. dieZeit = DateDiff("s", CDate(#1/1/1970#), "11.10.2005") ergibt den timestamp von da oben


----------

